# My take on Phil Robertson's stance on homosexuality



## fcso130 (Dec 21, 2013)

I sent this to A & E feedback email.

Freedom of Speech,

Christian beliefs derived from the Holy Bible. I don't hardly watch Duck Dynasty but will not support A & E even if they recanted and reinstated Phil and Duck Dynasty. We don't need any more liberal, socialists, censoring our right as Americans to speak freely without undue, biased, punitive actions. We know what your stance is by your actions. You have no backbone or morals and represent the degrading of True American Culture and Christian Heritage.

And to that, I say shame on A & E for turning it's back on America and her rights and freedoms afforded to us by the Contitution of the United States of America. The Constitution was written by our forefathers but was and still is rooted in our God given rights of Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness. If that don't make you Happy, Happy, Happy Jack then export yourself to some other country that will gladly control you and strip your freedoms away that were so valiantly fought for.

The Truth is God made Adam and Eve and Blessed them. He commanded them to go forth and replenish the earth and to be fruitful and multiply and they did so. But sin creeped in and the entire human race was infiltrated with all manner of evil including hatred, adultery, fornification, drunkeness, slothfulness and of course homosexuality. Sin is sin, we put labels and degrees on it but in God's eyes it's all the same. It stinks in the nostrils of God and he cannot and will not look on it or bless it. But he will forgive it, because he hates the sin but Loves the sinner, it says in God's Word that he is married to the backslider. This is not a matter of homsexuality, this is a matter of taking a stand, drawing a line in the sand for God and standing for what we as Christians believe in. This Country, "America" the home of the brave, the land of the free, was founded by Christians on Godly principles and it's high time someone takes a stand for GOD, for America, for Freedom and for our Future.

God himself gives us a choice, he never will override our self will. We are free to make our own decisions and choices in life. It says in his word, choose you this day whom you will serve. America has been straddling the fence long enough trying to appease everyone and saying that maybe they were born this way or labeling disobedience and slothfulness a disability and cutting them a check every month. America is spiraling out of control like the flushing of a toilet. Until God's people, not just Americans take a stand it's only going to get worse. I for one am with Phil Robertson on this one. Homosexuality is a sin, God said it is an abomination and he can't even look upon it. Gods hates the sin but Loves the sinner. God loves Homosexuals as well as everyone every born on this planet but absolutely hates and despises our sin and sinful nature. The Holy Bible is our guide or road map for our moral compass. My moral compass is steering me to Heaven, which path will you choose. God's blessings are a choice, the price has been paid all you have to do is ask and you shall recieve.

Jesus died on the cross so we as sinners could be saved and forgiven and set free from our sins. I dont hate homosexuals. Homosexuality is a sin but God word says if we who are called by his name would humble ourselves and pray, repent and turn from our wicked ways then he" GOD " would forgive us of our sins and heal our land. America is long overdue for a healing of our land, culture, society, government and families.

Know God = Know Peace. Merry Christ-mas A & E, take a stand for God, America and God's people which includes everyone even homosexuals because we were all created in God's image and likeness.


----------



## brian lancaster (Dec 22, 2013)

Amen you are dead on. Thanks


----------



## mike352 (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent Post!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 22, 2013)

God does not hate the sin and love the sinner. God hates the sin and the sinner. The Apostle Paul does not separate the sin from the sinner. Neither should you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the premise of your post. However the "Hate the sin, love the sinner" quote is misplaced. It is from Ghandi and used by the left as another PC tool to push the LGBT agenda.

I pray for forgiveness of my own sins. I would be terrified if them.

"But each one is tempted when he is drawn away by his own desires and enticed. {15} Then, when desire has conceived, it gives birth to sin; and sin, when it is full-grown, brings forth death."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> God does not hate the sin and love the sinner. God hates the sin and the sinner. The Apostle Paul does not separate the sin from the sinner. Neither should you.



Does the Apostle Paul separate the Christian sinner from his sins? Should we too hate Christian sinners?


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 23, 2013)

Good post. Freedom, the bottom line.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 23, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Does the Apostle Paul separate the Christian sinner from his sins? Should we too hate Christian sinners?


Surely God is in control. What other answer could there possibly be for you to remain so clueless as to the differences. Perhaps if you could break away from marching with the God haters, just for a moment, you would see this.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil is vulgar, his show is stupid and he is a cultist not a Christian.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Phil is vulgar, his show is stupid and he is a cultist not a Christian.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Phil is vulgar, his show is stupid and he is a cultist not a Christian.



Ok now you are marching with the God haters just because you don't follow their guidelines.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Surely God is in control. What other answer could there possibly be for you to remain so clueless as to the differences. Perhaps if you could break away from marching with the God haters, just for a moment, you would see this.



First I am marching for the truth. I'm only showing that homosexuality is a sin just like lust or adultery. If you see this as "marching with God haters"  then that is your problem. 
I'm not the one who said "love the sinner but hate the sin." I would agrees as you as it sounds kinda cheesy of a saying.
Now back to reality. How do we start the process of booting homosexuals, adulterers, slanderers, and swindlers from the Church. 
We ARE talking about Church goers in all of these threads correct? I'm not talking about gays, fornicators, & thieves of the world. I'm still trying to get to them. 
Those will be judged by God. Now how do we start with the long list of non repentant Christians? The idolators for example.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2013)

Romans 1:29-30
29being filled with all unrighteousness, wickedness, greed, evil; full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, malice; they are gossips, 30slanderers, HATERS OF GOD, insolent, arrogant, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 

Notice this list is after God gave them over to a depraved mind in verse 28.

I'm ready to get started and there aren't even any homosexuals  on this list. I think I'll start with the  insolent, arrogant, & boastful. I despise them more than God haters.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Phil is vulgar, his show is stupid and he is a cultist not a Christian.



He's a member of White's Ferry Road Church of God.
why would you consider them a cult? 
They don't believe in Church creeds. (I agree)
Music in the church of Christ is a capella( is that it?)
Women do not aspire to leadership roles over men(I agree)
"Saints" are not venerated. (I agree)
They believe spiritual gifts were supplanted by the completion of God's revealed word, the Bible. (I disagree)
The church of Christ is grieved by the divisions among those who profess to follow Jesus, and will forevermore appeal for unity among believers (Ephesians 4:3). This may be her single most telling mark of distinction. There is no "church of your choice" in the New Testament, there is only the church that Christ built through the Spirit-led efforts of His first-century followers. ( I totally and firmly agree)
 Believe you MUST be water baptized in order to be saved (I disagree)
believe you CAN lose your salvation. But not because of your works, but if turn away from your faith.(I totally and firmly agree) (I'll bet this is the one that Woodsman69 labelled them as a cult for)
do not believe in the millennium reign of Christ. (I disagree)
We believe that ALL Christians will be saved, Christians from the Church of Christ, Baptists, Methodists, Catholics, etc.                                                                                              ALL will be saved if they truly have faith in Jesus.(cult?)


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> First I am marching for the truth. I'm only showing that homosexuality is a sin just like lust or adultery. If you see this as "marching with God haters"  then that is your problem.


It is much more than my problem. When I hear a professing Christian say that they are pro homosexual, I can only scratch my head and look away. That is all.

And Art, we do talk about other sins. If you think we focus too much on homosexuality, perhaps it is because you only pay attention when we talk about homosexuality.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2013)

Phil's message was not about just gays, it was about sexual immorality in general.  The media speaks of it as a gay rant only because the gay organizations got all upset by his even mentioning gays.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Dec 24, 2013)

The media caused the problem Phil just gave the answer from his heart and what he believes in.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> He's a member of White's Ferry Road Church of God.
> why would you consider them a cult?
> They don't believe in Church creeds. (I agree)
> Music in the church of Christ is a capella( is that it?)
> ...



Its the baptism regeneration he disagrees with Art, but I have learned not to respond to the guy, he generally comes in and makes a loud comment then cowardly runs off not to defend it.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 24, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> It is much more than my problem. When I hear a professing Christian say that they are pro homosexual, I can only scratch my head and look away. That is all.
> 
> And Art, we do talk about other sins. If you think we focus too much on homosexuality, perhaps it is because you only pay attention when we talk about homosexuality.



 I can understand how some people become confused and mixed up about homosexuality as a sin. The gays have done a good job in the last 10 years promoting their actions to be accepted by society. 

 The point you make here is very blunt though and all Christians need to think about it, when you're on the side of sin, you are against God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> It is much more than my problem. When I hear a professing Christian say that they are pro homosexual, I can only scratch my head and look away. That is all.
> 
> And Art, we do talk about other sins. If you think we focus too much on homosexuality, perhaps it is because you only pay attention when we talk about homosexuality.



Maybe that's it. I'm still trying to figure out all of this sin problem and how sinning is related to my salvation in regards to repentance.

I'm also pro-woman, pro-atheist, & pro Election. It's part of being Pro American.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Phil's message was not about just gays, it was about sexual immorality in general.  The media speaks of it as a gay rant only because the gay organizations got all upset by his even mentioning gays.



His message was straight out of the Bible. After his message was perceived to be a gay rant by A&E it became a Christian issue. 
We even as Christians dwelled more on the gay aspects of the list of sins in Phil's message. Phil was just showing that being gay was equal to the other sins listed in Corinthians.
I still see the issue as a breach of our freedom more than anything else.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I can understand how some people become confused and mixed up about homosexuality as a sin. The gays have done a good job in the last 10 years promoting their actions to be accepted by society.
> 
> The point you make here is very blunt though and all Christians need to think about it, when you're on the side of sin, you are against God.



I started a thread on Paul's use of the word arsenokoitai and the general use of terms like effeminate, & malakois to better understand homosexuality as a sin. 
It is confusing and I don't won't to add or take away from God's Word. 
I would appreciate some input on this thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785703


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> His message was straight out of the Bible. After his message was perceived to be a gay rant by A&E it became a Christian issue.
> We even as Christians dwelled more on the gay aspects of the list of sins in Phil's message. Phil was just showing that being gay was equal to the other sins listed in Corinthians.
> I still see the issue as a breach of our freedom more than anything else.



Yes, his message is straight from the Bible.  He did get a field with his common man approach when discussing the benefits of the female anatomy versus that of a man, but his point was that this is God's plan it has benefits.  Basic freedom, not Constitutional. 

I think he really landed the hammer when he later spoke of how the gays squealed because they know it is a sin and the light of truth it hurts them.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2013)

The man in Corinthians was a Christian. How does that relate to the men in Romans?
1 Corinthians 5:5
Then you must throw this man out and hand him over to Satan so that his sinful nature will be destroyed and he himself will be saved on the day the Lord returns.
11But now I am writing to you that you must not associate with anyone who claims to be a brother or sister but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or slanderer, a drunkard or swindler. Do not even eat with such people.

We just shun them but they are still saved.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 29, 2013)

i believe we all strive for excellence for the Lord and no man is perfect . I find it clear based on your actions the Lord will see who to send in our paths. Maybe Phil is being made an example by the Lord. Can we come away learning anything from this? Phil's persecution help us or doom us? It will depend on how we handle the situation i believe. Its okay they're Gay we still have our Place and let them have theirs. If it angers us we failed, if it confuses us we fail, maintain your Godhead and it'll be okay.

they only talk because we answer.


----------

